# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Quelles friandises donnez vous à vos chiens ?

## odrey13

Bonjour , 

d'une manière générale , j'aimerai savoir quelles friandises donnez vous à vos chiens ? 

Naturelles , industrielles, véto ? 

2ème question : 

Ma part ma york a un regime adapté pour son coeur (Hi*ls K/D)  , il me reste des friandises pro pl*n biscuit , pensez vous que je peux lui en donnez ? 
Ce sont des friandises achetés chez le veto . J'ai pas pensé a demander a mon veto mais je dois y retourner dans pas longtemps . 
Quelle friandises puis je lui donner , sinon ? 


Merci d'avance

----------


## chanloue

bonsoir ; mon petit Bibi est sous croquettes véto (un mélange de 3 catégories après avoir eu longtemps des véto hypoallergénic), je lui ai donc acheté des biscuites hypoallergéniques aussi chez ma véto... 
pour mon Nousson et mon petit Coquin qui n ont pas de soucis digestifs... soit ce sont les mêmes biscuits que Bibi, soit des bandes à macher pour éviter le tartre sur les dents, soit des biscuits d animaleries
chacun a aussi droit bien souvent à des petits morceaux de pommes, carottes ou betteraves rouges !
en ce qui concerne ton loulou... il me semble que sans avis véto particulier, je choisirais des biscuits dans la gamme de ses croquettes, ou à la rigueur des croquettes d une marque concurrente mais soignant la même pathologie, ainsi il aurait quand même l impression de friandises du fait de la rareté et du changement

----------


## borneo

Moi, depuis que mon chien était handicapé, je donnais des friandises en pagaille : oreilles de porc, oreilles de boeuf, panse verte, et plein d'autres choses en vente chez zooplus. 

Depuis que son copain est mort, il n'en veut plus du tout. Je pense qu'il les mangeait pour que l'autre ne lui prenne pas. Leur jeu était de manger les friandises à 50 cm l'un de l'autre en grognant.

Odrey : téléphone à ton véto pour lui demander, les vétos, ça sert à ça.
Moi, à ta place, compte tenu qu'elle est cardiaque et un peu enveloppée, je ne lui donnerais pas de friandises, car ça peut apporter du sel et des calories.

Ou alors une rondelle de carotte ou de pomme, que tu donnes symboliquement si ça te prive trop de ne rien donner.


Tu as songé à la tondre pour qu'elle supporte mieux la chaleur ?

----------


## lealouboy

Je donne des fruits ou des biscuits arden grange (marque des croquettes hypo allergéniques de Coyot Boy)    ::

----------


## odrey13

ils sont bien les biscuits arden grange ?

je vais l'amener au toilettage jeudi a 17H , je vais la faire raser completement . D'habitude je lui laisse long aux pattes mais je pense qu'elle sera mieux .

----------


## lealouboy

oui mais je ne sais pas s'ils seront adaptés pour un problème cardiaque    ::

----------


## mimine

perso je fais moi même les friandises de mon chien à l'aide d'un déshydrateur... je prends la viande que je lui achète pour sa gamelle (il est au cru) et je coupe de très fines lamelles que je laisse sécher dans l'appareil environ 8-10h.

Je fais ça une fois par semaine, ça me permet de varier les friandises (poisson, fruits, viande) et surtout il n'y a AUCUN conservateur / additif / produit chimique  

Quand je vois comme il se régale, aucun regret !

----------


## lealouboy

> perso je fais moi même les friandises de mon chien à l'aide d'un *déshydrateur*... je prends la viande que je lui achète pour sa gamelle (il est au cru) et je coupe de très fines lamelles que je laisse sécher dans l'appareil environ 8-10h.
> 
> Je fais ça une fois par semaine, ça me permet de varier les friandises (poisson, fruits, viande) et surtout il n'y a AUCUN conservateur / additif / produit chimique  
> 
> Quand je vois comme il se régale, aucun regret !


tu l'as acheté où ???? Et combien ça vaut   :kao4: 

Je veux, je veux, je veux    ::

----------


## chanloue

je n ai pas retrouvé le post mais quelqu un de rescue en vendait un à 30 euros (marque severin) si la personne passe par la et se reconnait !!

----------


## mimine

> Envoyé par mimine
> 
> perso je fais moi même les friandises de mon chien à l'aide d'un *déshydrateur*... je prends la viande que je lui achète pour sa gamelle (il est au cru) et je coupe de très fines lamelles que je laisse sécher dans l'appareil environ 8-10h.
> 
> Je fais ça une fois par semaine, ça me permet de varier les friandises (poisson, fruits, viande) et surtout il n'y a AUCUN conservateur / additif / produit chimique  
> 
> Quand je vois comme il se régale, aucun regret !
> 
> 
> ...


je l'ai acheté là : déshydrateur

il est super, facile à nettoyer, silencieux ... j'adore ... et moi qui n'aime pas manger des fruits, je me découvre une passion pour les fruits séchés maison

----------


## lealouboy

Merci Mimine    :Embarrassment: k: 

Bon 150, c'est pas pour ce mois ci mais clair que prochainement j'investis    ::

----------


## mimine

> Merci Mimine  
> 
> Bon 150, c'est pas pour ce mois ci mais clair que prochainement j'investis


ben écoutes, quand je vois combien de kilos de friandise je passe par an... et combien c'est vendu au kilo   en moins d'un an mon achat sera rentabilisé

----------


## odrey13

Ah cet appareil a l'air vraiment top , bon un peu cher pour moi pour le moment  malheureusement   :?   mais peut etre qu'un jour je me laisserai tenter

----------


## chanloue

en espèrant que mon lien fonctionne... il y a moyen de faire à moindre frais !

http://shopping.cherchons.com/dossier/d ... verin.html

----------


## mimine

> en espèrant que mon lien fonctionne... il y a moyen de faire à moindre frais !
> 
> http://shopping.cherchons.com/dossier/d ... verin.html


certes, mais il faut voir la puissance de l'appareil ainsi que les températures proposées... et les garanties pièce/main d'oeuvre  
Pour 150 j'ai eu l'appareil + 2 ans de garantie constructeur + 2 ans supplémentaires offerts.

----------


## chanloue

j'gnore... c étai juste comme ça.. personnellement, je n en ai pas et n achèterai pas...

----------


## odrey13

effectivement  il y a une difference de watts , est ce que ca change vraiment le sechage des aliments ?

----------


## Flo13

Ma chienne raffole des grandes lamelles de poulet séché (ou déshydraté) que je trouve en animalerie.
Mais elle n'en a pas chaque jour.
Ce qui me dérange, c'est qu'il s'agit sans doute de poulet de batterie   :?  . Du coup je vais réfléchir à acheter une machine pour déshydrater, je n'y avais pas pensé.

----------


## borneo

> Du coup je vais réfléchir à acheter une machine pour déshydrater, je n'y avais pas pensé.


Moi aussi, ça me tente bien, une machine à déshydrater.    :Embarrassment: k: 

Sachant que j'ai déjà une centrifugeuse (pour faire des jus de fruits et légumes), une machine à pain et une machine à pâtes fraîches, je me dis que ça manque à ma collection. Mais comme tout ça est au sous-sol et ne sert pas... je me demande si je m'en servirais vraiment... 

 :lol2:

----------


## kevin93

Moi en friandises : un voir deux dentastix par jour ! et c'est tout !! ma fille a 5.5ans et des belles dents de jeune filles mon véto est ravis et moi ça m'évite un détartrage    ::

----------


## surmulot

Toutes les friandises industrielles pour nos animaux sont comparables au grignottage pour nous humains, nefastes pour la sante et le porte-monnaie !

Donc je recompense a bon esciens soit par une croquette, soit un petit bout de fromage ! que je ne deduis meme pas  sur la ration car j'en donne vraiment tres peu. Je suis contre le grignottage entre les repas !

----------


## mimine

> effectivement  il y a une difference de watts , est ce que ca change vraiment le sechage des aliments ?


moins l'appareil est puissant et plus long sera le séchage  




> Ma chienne raffole des grandes lamelles de poulet séché (ou déshydraté) que je trouve en animalerie.
> Mais elle n'en a pas chaque jour.
> Ce qui me dérange, c'est qu'il s'agit sans doute de poulet de batterie   . Du coup je vais réfléchir à acheter une machine pour déshydrater, je n'y avais pas pensé.


je te rassure, je ne donne pas de poulet "bio label rouge" à mon chien.. mais je me dis que de toute manière c'est toujours mieux que les déchets utilisés dans les friandises industrielles

----------


## zab2o

Des friandises industrielles, bien cracra... Style lamelles, "grosses" croquettes, oreilles de cochons, panses de boeuf etc etc... Pour mon p'tit dernier, je suis obligée d'avoir des petites friandises ou des friandises que je peux casser en morceaux, pour l'éduquer. Je me rabat sur l'industriel.
Et puis bon, avec toutes les cochonneries que je bouffe je me dis qu'ils y ont bien le droit aussi    ::  

Mais je l'avoue, elles reste rare (surtout qu'à la maison, ils ont le droit au fromage, saucisse...), même si j'en achète souvent : j'ai toute une étagère remplie de friandise en tout genre !!!

----------


## borneo

> Et puis bon, avec toutes les cochonneries que je bouffe je me dis qu'ils y ont bien le droit aussi


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:

----------


## mimine

> Envoyé par zab2o
> 
> Et puis bon, avec toutes les cochonneries que je bouffe je me dis qu'ils y ont bien le droit aussi


 bah moi le souci est réglé : depuis son passage au cru il est devenu complètement intolérant aux céréales   donc tout ce qui est industriel j'oublie

----------


## zab2o

Il n'y a pas forcément de céréales dans les friandises industrielles.

Autant les vraies friandises, bien coloré, bien "chimique" comme je dis, je leur en donne pas ailleurs qu'en promenade ou au club canin, mais son oreille de cochon, ma chienne ne s'en passera jamais !!!

Sinon comme friandises quand je peux je prend des déchets de boucheries, mais des vraies déchets, pas ce qu'on trouve en supermaché. Des morceaux bien dur, du cartilage, des os .... Ils adorent aussi ! [même s'ils préfèrent les trucs bien gras comme les stick vitc***ft  qui coute super cher et qui pue a mort !   ::   ]

----------


## Flo13

> Envoyé par odrey13
> 
> effectivement  il y a une difference de watts , est ce que ca change vraiment le sechage des aliments ?
> 
> 
> moins l'appareil est puissant et plus long sera le séchage  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ce n'est pas pour ma chienne que ça m'ennuie, mais pour le poulet    ::   : je suis totalement contre l'élevage en batterie.

----------


## mimine

> Envoyé par mimine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par odrey13
> 
> ...


ben alors tu ne donnes pas de croquettes à la viande je suppose ? parce qu'il est illusoire de croire que la "viande" mise dans les croquettes provient d'autres élevages que la batterie

----------


## borneo

Le poulet en batterie, ça n'existe pas. Ce sont les poules pondeuses qui sont en batterie, les poulets sont dans de grands hangars.

Acheter des ufs premier prix, c'est plus "criminel" que de manger du poulet, à mon avis.

----------


## PéP3f

Moi, j'ai un truc pratique et pas cher : je pique des croquettes pour chat à ma soeur : c'est petit, mon chien adore, ça ne fond pas dans mes poches et ça ne me coûte pas cher !   :lol2: 
Sinon, mon bloucher me donne un nonos quand je demande gentiment.

Ha, et j'ai aussi des anchois séchés, ça sent trèèèès mauvais, mais chien et chat adorent (ça rattrape pour les croquettes...).

----------


## pliskaline

Pour le déshydrateur, j'ai trouvé celui là, à 100 euros

http://www.darty.com/nav/achat/petit_el ... ateur.html

----------


## mimine

> Pour le déshydrateur, j'ai trouvé celui là, à 100 euros
> 
> http://www.darty.com/nav/achat/petit_el ... ateur.html


il est moins cher que le mien, parce que moins puissant et une capacité de séchage plus réduite (1.7 kg au lieu de 2.5kg).
C'est pas mal à condition de ne pas avoir besoin de sécher beaucoup... sachant que deux pommes coupées en fines rondelles prennent 3 paniers si on entasse pas trop (pour que ça sèche plus vite)

----------


## isabelle59

Perso,j'ai arrêté les friandides industrielles. Mais quand il sent le pain frais ou les tomates et qu'il me regarde avec ses grands yeux d'amour   :amour3: , je ne peux pas résister. Donc, je garde les croutons du pain ou des tartines entières parfois et je les laisse rassir 1, 2 ou 3 jours. C'est naturel et ça croque sous la dent, il adore ça    ::

----------


## Marina63

Moi je prend des morceau de viande, ou abats que je fais cuire puis coupe en petit morceau. 

Ca à pas l'air mal vos déhydrateurs, mais ça doit vachement consommer non?

----------


## mimine

> Ca à pas l'air mal vos déhydrateurs, mais ça doit vachement consommer non?


il consomme moins que ma bouilloire électrique   je l'utilise une fois par semaine environ, quand je prépare les friandises

----------


## pacha11

Quand je bosse au cliker ou les entrainements agility ob obr c est saucisse ou gruyère

----------


## Marina63

> Envoyé par Marina63
> 
> Ca à pas l'air mal vos déhydrateurs, mais ça doit vachement consommer non?
> 
> 
> il consomme moins que ma bouilloire électrique   je l'utilise une fois par semaine environ, quand je prépare les friandises


Ah, bon bah je me laisserai peut-être tentée dans quelques mois alors ^^

----------


## pliskaline

> Envoyé par pliskaline
> 
> Pour le déshydrateur, j'ai trouvé celui là, à 100 euros
> 
> http://www.darty.com/nav/achat/petit_el ... ateur.html
> 
> 
> il est moins cher que le mien, parce que moins puissant et une capacité de séchage plus réduite (1.7 kg au lieu de 2.5kg).
> C'est pas mal à condition de ne pas avoir besoin de sécher beaucoup... sachant que deux pommes coupées en fines rondelles prennent 3 paniers si on entasse pas trop (pour que ça sèche plus vite)


donc deux pommes, c'est ce que ton déshydrateur de 2.5 kg te permet de sécher?

----------


## mimine

> Envoyé par mimine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par pliskaline
> 
> ...


pour les pommes, comme je les coupe en tranches entières (je vide l'intérieur avant) ça prend beaucoup de place... 

Pour les friandises du chien par contre comme la viande est coupée en lamelles fines au départ je fais l'équivalent d'une boite de glace (carte d'*or) avec l'appareil plein.

----------


## Antartica

ah, ça a l'air top cet appareil!

qu'est-ce que ça donne niveau rendu par rapport à une cuisson à l'eau puis un séchage au four? 

Taïga a droit a 472 friandises différentes: trucs bien immondes niveau composition du commerce, et trucs naturels (viandes et poissons séchés).
Je lui donne sans remords car:
 - elle est mince et n'a pas de souci de surpoids
 - son alimentation quotidienne est adaptée et variée (barf)
 - un peu comme pour nous les humains, moi, je ne suis pas fan du tout parfait, je mange plutôt n'importe quoi n'importe comment, et j'suis en forme, donc je me dis que des écarts pour elle, de temps en temps, ça ne doit pas faire de mal
 - c'est bon pour son moral, elle adore ça, donc je ne l'en prive pas

Dans l'absolu, j'me dis que c'est contradictoire de voir comme une hérésie de donner des croquettes et de lui donner des tas de cochonneries comme friandises mais pour l'instant, j'assume

----------


## mimine

> ah, ça a l'air top cet appareil!
> 
> qu'est-ce que ça donne niveau rendu par rapport à une cuisson à l'eau puis un séchage au four?


aucune idée, jamais fait au four...

----------


## zab2o

> ah, ça a l'air top cet appareil!
> 
> qu'est-ce que ça donne niveau rendu par rapport à une cuisson à l'eau puis un séchage au four? 
> 
> Taïga a droit a 472 friandises différentes: trucs bien immondes niveau composition du commerce, et trucs naturels (viandes et poissons séchés).
> Je lui donne sans remords car:
>  - elle est mince et n'a pas de souci de surpoids
>  - son alimentation quotidienne est adaptée et variée (barf)
>  - un peu comme pour nous les humains, moi, je ne suis pas fan du tout parfait, je mange plutôt n'importe quoi n'importe comment, et j'suis en forme, donc je me dis que des écarts pour elle, de temps en temps, ça ne doit pas faire de mal
> ...


De même !
Mais bon, quand on sait que nous même quand on fait l'effort de bien manger, on a quand même beaucoup de m****, faut pas croire que le top qualité chez le chien est mieux que pour nous.
Puis zut, ils aiment ça les cochonneries    ::

----------


## girafe

Ces jours ci j'était tenter de prendre des petits trucs en magasin mais entre
les gros os verts fluo odeur menthe, les snacks spéciaux a la viande (en quantité infime) rose et jaune... :: 
j'essaye de voir si il y a des trucs qui ont l'air "normaux" mais c'est dur a trouver (peut être sur le net?)
En attendant ma chienne apprécie les petits bouts de fromage ou jambon en friandise 
Je la soupçonne aussi d'aimer le lait, elle va chercher les bouteilles vides du sac jaune et mord dedans pour lécher l'innterieur

----------


## MuzaRègne

J'ai acheté des gosbits histoire d'avoir les doigts moins sales - j'ai mon pochon à la ceinture en permanence quasi, et comme j'alterne les cours avec les chiens et les cours théoriques, j'avais tout le temps les doigts dégueulasses avant vu que je donnais des croquettes (les mêmes qu'ils ont en aliment quotidien) et pas très possible de se laver systématiquement les mains ou j'y passerais ma vie. J'en suis bien contente dans l'ensemble, je pue moins la croquette (je m'essuie moins les mains sur mon pantalon ...), les chiens les aiment bien (bon ça c'est pas vraiment un souci, ils bouffent tout de toute façon) le seul bémol c'est vu la texture, ils ont davantage tendance à perdre des bouts en route dans le feu de l'action en voulant les mâcher qu'avec les croquettes, et là ils me regardent "hé l'arnaque, tu m'as rien donné !!"  ::  . Sinon la présentation en sticks qu'on coupe en bouts de la taille désirée c'est super mais souvent ça fait des miettes : et bien en fait non, très peu de miettes pour les gosbits, donc vraiment bien au final. Et de ce que je me souviens ce n'est pas trop "junk food" en plus, donc bien. Le prix est correct aussi, je sais plus, c'est pas moi qui paye  ::   .

Ca c'était pour les friandises-récompenses, sinon, la friandise pour faire plaisir c'est une queue de cochon crue - ce jour là, je suis Dieu descendu sur terre  ::  .

----------


## borneo

Des gésiers de poulets séchés de chez zoo+

http://www.zooplus.fr/shop/chiens/fr..._gesier/215114

ça pue, mais elle adore  ::

----------


## chanloue

je vais vous faire hurler.. je le sens.. des petits morceaux de protéine de soja texturé... mes loulous les digèrent sans souci malgré les graves troubles digestifs en particulier de mon petit Roy...

----------


## gipsie

Je remonte le sujet, j'ai acheté aujourd'hui du foie que j'ai séché suivant une recette trouve sur internet, 10min dans l'eau bouillante, puis 1H au four. Mes chiens ont l'air d'adorer, ce n'est pas cher et sûrement meilleur pour leur sante que les friandise industrielle. Par contre je me demandais est ce que l'on peut faire ca avec d'autre viande ou juste le foie? Jusqu’à présent je donnais des des de jambon ou du gruyère lors des exercice au clicker par exemple et une de mes chiennes a tendance a prendre du poids facilement, le foie est moins gras je suppose aussi pour elle?

----------


## Houitie

Ça ne sens pas trop mauvais dans la maison le foie séché? 

Ici c'est surimi et thon depuis qu'Hestia ne mange plus de viande, j'ai les poches qui puent !  ::

----------


## beapat

> Je remonte le sujet, j'ai acheté aujourd'hui du foie que j'ai séché suivant une recette trouve sur internet, 10min dans l'eau bouillante, puis 1H au four. Mes chiens ont l'air d'adorer, ce n'est pas cher et sûrement meilleur pour leur sante que les friandise industrielle. Par contre je me demandais est ce que l'on peut faire ca avec d'autre viande ou juste le foie? Jusqu’à présent je donnais des des de jambon ou du gruyère lors des exercice au clicker par exemple et une de mes chiennes a tendance a prendre du poids facilement, le foie est moins gras je suppose aussi pour elle?


tu peu le faire avec n'importe qu'elle viande. le jambon c'est un produit travailler, c'est pas de la viande brute, tout comme le fromage y'a pas que du lait dedans.
mais le foie est ce que les chiens préfére

----------


## gipsie

Ok, j'ai des chiens assez difficile, je vais rester sur le foie pour le moment et je verrais si elle s'en lasse pour changer. Niveau odeur une fois séché ca sent pas très bon mais ca va je trouve, a voir l'odeur de mes poches dans quelques temps. ::

----------


## beapat

n'attend pas qu'ils se lassent. après tu donnera quoi? 
mais ca dépend si tu donne en récompense, dans se cas fait un mélange une fois du foie ( :Big Grin: )et le morceaux d'après autre chose. mélange deux ou trois viande dans la poches

----------


## JosephineKat

Vous pouvez également faire des friandises maison (pour contrôler ce qu'il y a dedans) ^^
Recette de biscuits au thon:
_Ingrédients :_

	1 œuf	1 boîte de thon	2 tasses de farine	¼ de tasse d'huile	½ sachet de levure
Rajouter un peu d'eau ou de farine pour que la pâte soit homogène.Faire cuire 30 min à 180° dans un four traditionnel.
Laisser refroidir et sécher avant de les mettre dans un tupperwareau frigo. Possibilité de les congeler.

Cette recette est testée et approuvée par mes 2 chiens ^^
Vous pouvez trouver d'autres recettes sur internet comme par exemple des biscuits aux carottes ou des biscuits allégés (avec un cube de bouillon)...
Si ça peut vous servir ^^

----------


## gipsie

Oui Beapat c'est pour donner en récompense lors des séances d’éducation etc. Je vais regarder ce que je peux trouver d'autre comme viande pas trop cher pour varier.

----------


## Poupoune 73

moi je donne des gosbits ça pue mais ils adorent!
http://www.gosbi.com/productes/snacks-gosbits/?lang=fr
@josephinekat: donner de la farine à des carnivores???? mieux vaut de la viande séchée, ou à tout le moins des knackis...

----------


## beapat

> Oui Beapat c'est pour donner en récompense lors des séances d’éducation etc. Je vais regarder ce que je peux trouver d'autre comme viande pas trop cher pour varier.


je donne des filets de poulet surgelé, facile a découpé et pas cher

----------


## JosephineKat

Les chiens ne sont pas obligés de manger exclusivement de la viande , le riz ,les pâtes, les légumes sont également bon pour eux. Un peu d'huile est aussi un plus ( en très petite quantité) et je pense que vous avez déjà donné du pain à votre chien (dur et pas souvent). Et puis une friandise c'est occasionnel donc je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de mal avec la farine.  ::

----------


## borneo

Je viens de découvrir les os de jambon cru :




Ils en raffolent. J'ai acheté tout un stock chez Noz  ::

----------


## Quaraba

Avant je donnais dentastix mais au vu de la composition, j'ai arrêté. Mais bon, je lui donne des lamelles de poulet séchés mais si le poulet et c'est quasiment sur, vient de batterie, c'est pas mieux, au final. :: 

Faut pas rêver, on mange de la m.... et les animaux aussi. Vu qu'on nous cache beaucoup de choses. ::

----------


## Houitie

Méfie toi avec ces os, j'avais eu des soucis avec Filou. Il les mangeait très vite et avait des problemes d'estomac apres, ma véto m'avait dit d'arreter et apres plus rien.

----------


## didou752

Comme Houitie, fais attention avec ces os Bornéo. Ici ils sont cassés facilement et se cassent en morceaux très pointus. Perso j'ai arrêté et je donne des os à moelle sans moelle (enfin juste un peu pour le gout).

----------


## borneo

On ne doit pas avoir les mêmes os : ici, ils ne cassent pas du tout, le chien ronge le jambon qui reste sur l'os, c'est tout. Il y est depuis 48 heures, et il n'a pas encore tout rongé. Ce sont des os crus, normalement ça ne doit pas casser. MAIS JE VAIS SURVEILLER.

Moi aussi, je donne des os à moelle, avec la moelle dedans. Le chien ronge la moelle, et il laisse l'os.

----------


## borneo

Maintenant que vous m'en parlez, je me souviens avoir donné à l'un de mes chiens un os de jambon (sans jambon dessus) de chez zoo+, et l'avoir vu le croquer comme un biscuit. Il avait tout vomi, et je m'étais jurée de ne plus en acheter.
Là, l'os résiste bien, et le jambon et la couenne sont très très durs, ce qui explique le temps qu'il met pour en venir à bout.

S'il attaque l'os, je lui prendrai.

----------


## loulouk

les os de jambon ici je les achète dans un mag près de chez moi,
ils sont crus et résistent assez bien aux assauts des chiens.
sinon je ne donne plus que des biscuits depuis que mon tyson avait faillit s'étouffer avec un petit os en peau que j’ai du aller lui rechercher dans le gosier .

----------


## 77sniff

Comme friandises au départ c'était du gruyère mais comme je les transportais dans un sac plastique c'était vraiment pas pratique du tout et puis après j'avais les doigts tous gras   ::  . Là j'ai pris des gosbi 
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...es1ty3pd1.html c'est beaucoup plus pratique je les mets direct dans ma poche  ::  , bon après quand je croise d'autres chiens ils ont plutôt tendance à venir me renifler la poche mais je ne pue pas non plus hein  :: 
Sinon pour les cas extrêmes( c'est à dire pour Avalone qui devient folle dès que quelqu'un vient chez moi , elle saute et lèche jusqu'à ce que les gens n'en puissent plus et avec elle ça peut durer longtemps...)j'ai trouvé ça: http://www.polytrans.fr/chiens/frian...our-chien.html . Du coup maintenant elle dit bonjour et après elle va direct dans son panier pour attendre son petit morceau de chocolat ça a été radical alors que ça faisait des années que je me battait pour la faire aller dans son panier quand il y avait des invités et qu 'elle me faisait des belles feintes histoire de bien me ridiculiser devant tout le monde  :: .

----------


## Poupoune 73

les gosbits je me sers beaucoup pour le clicker, il existe aussi maintenant des friandises en tube à faire lécher au chien:
http://www.cyno-webshop.fr/liquide--pate-61-c.asp
(leanlix et lickety stik)

----------


## MuzaRègne

Une lichette d'huile de coco donnée au bout du doigt quand je fais les soins (2 fois par jour), et jamais à d'autres occasions, ils adorent et ça leur fait un supplément sympatoche.
Des couennes de porc grillées / soufflées achetées au supermarché rayon "exotique", c'est pour humains mais c'est pas plein de saloperies et ils adorent.

----------


## 77sniff

Sympa le site Yéti et Poupoune !

----------


## Bolinette

Je remonte le post. Pour le travail au clicker, je galère un peu à savoir quoi donner. Pita n'est oas passionnée par la nourriture, si je donne ses croquettes, une, deux, OK à la troisième elle tourne la tête. Au début, je l'avais au knacki, mais franchement, entre le fait que ça lui donne des selles molles et que c'est vraiment dégueu ce truc, une idée d'une friandises sèche, de petite taille (ou qu'on peut couper) et qui ne devrait pas trop la brasser?

----------


## Phnix

J'aime bien les Gosbits ! Dog les adore et on peut les couper en petits morceaux.

Là, je galère à trouver des friandises sympa. Dog a pas mal d'allergies... 
A priori, le poulet ne lui va pas donc je ne peux plus prendre de Gosbits. J'ai pris des cubes d'agneau séché mais trop gros et dur à couper en morceaux. Demain soir je tente les friandises maisons à l'agneau, je verrai bien ce que ça donne mais bon... 
J'aimerais un truc sans céréales, et sans poulet, et sans pomme de terre  ::

----------


## Lolly Titi

> Je remonte le post. Pour le travail au clicker, je galère un peu à savoir quoi donner. Pita n'est oas passionnée par la nourriture, si je donne ses croquettes, une, deux, OK à la troisième elle tourne la tête. Au début, je l'avais au knacki, mais franchement, entre le fait que ça lui donne des selles molles et que c'est vraiment dégueu ce truc, une idée d'une friandises sèche, de petite taille (ou qu'on peut couper) et qui ne devrait pas trop la brasser?


Grâce à une recette de Houitie, je fais mes propres friandises au thon (voir première recette), c'est très simple à faire :
Recette friandises

----------


## Bolinette

> J'aime bien les Gosbits ! Dog les adore et on peut les couper en petits morceaux.
> 
> Là, je galère à trouver des friandises sympa. Dog a pas mal d'allergies... 
> A priori, le poulet ne lui va pas donc je ne peux plus prendre de Gosbits. J'ai pris des cubes d'agneau séché mais trop gros et dur à couper en morceaux. Demain soir je tente les friandises maisons à l'agneau, je verrai bien ce que ça donne mais bon... 
> J'aimerais un truc sans céréales, et sans poulet, et sans pomme de terre


Sers-lui de la viande grisons  ::  (je sors  :: ) 

La recette, elle pourrait être faites avec du jambon haché? Pita est difficile, le thon, pas moyen de lui en faire manger. Par contre, madame adoore l'omelette

----------


## Lolly Titi

Je suppose que tu peux y mettre ce que tu veux à la place, oui. Tu ajoutes de l'eau à la pâte dans ce cas peut-être. Si tu tentes, dis-nous ce que ça donne !

----------


## Bolinette

@Phnix, en regardant un autre post, je viens de découvrir un site (je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut), mais ils auraient peut être des friandises qui iraient à ton chien :http://www.terracanis.de/shop/fr/chi...ab5943f442ac20

----------


## Phnix

Merci Bolinette, je garde ça sous le coude !

Prise d'une grande motivation (ou méga fatiguée au point de dérailler  :: ), des friandises maisons pour Dog sont au four : yaourt/farine de maïs/agneau mixé. Les chats ont bien aimé l'agneau mixé  ::  Je vais bien voir ce que ça donne ce soir

----------


## Phnix

La recette a bien été appréciée, mais ça s'effritait beaucoup ! Pas pratique en éduc.
J'ai trouvé des Struppies de Terra Canis sur Zooplus, donc j'en ai pris lors de la commande pour tester. C'est un peu trop gros pour de l'éduc, et un peu difficile à casser, mais ça devrait le faire quand même... Difficile de trouver des récompenses de bonnes qualités qui conviennent aux chiens allergiques (et pas trop chères !)
Les ingrédients m'inspirent confiance, l'odeur, on adore, le chien aime bien même avec son appétit actuel, on ne va pas être trop difficile  ::

----------


## Loupiotte21

Est ce qu'il y a un résumé comme sur le topic des croquettes ? 
Quelles sont les friandises avec le plus de viande possible et si possible qui s'achète sur zooplus ? Merci !

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Est ce qu'il y a un résumé comme sur le topic des croquettes ? 
> Quelles sont les friandises avec le plus de viande possible et si possible qui s'achète sur zooplus ? Merci !


 oui il y a le résumé de yenz p360  du topic des croquettes  ::  sur wanimo les visvit pour chiens et chats ont beaucoup de succès, sur zooplus me semble qu'on peut trouver les friandises orijen

----------


## Loupiotte21

> oui il y a le résumé de yenz p360  du topic des croquettes  sur wanimo les visvit pour chiens et chats ont beaucoup de succès, sur zooplus me semble qu'on peut trouver les friandises orijen


Nos messages se sont croisés avec le topic des croquettes  :Smile: 
Les friandises orijen ont l'air bien mais ... presque 11€ les 100gr !

----------


## Vero94

Ca parait idiot mais le chien dont je me suis occupé adorait les endives donc friandise en priorité les trognons. En cas de manque des dès de gruyère faisaient très bien l'affaire aussi.

----------


## Quaraba

Je les ai vus les friandises orijen, les croquettes sont bien donc les friandises doivent être pas mal. Mais le prix est ouille, ouille, ouille!

----------


## Loupiotte21

> Ca parait idiot mais le chien dont je me suis occupé adorait les endives donc friandise en priorité les trognons. En cas de manque des dès de gruyère faisaient très bien l'affaire aussi.


Je lui donne des friandises d'aliment "humain" mais c'est quand même bien pratique d'avoir un paquet de friandise (et pas de fromage !)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je les ai vus les friandises orijen, les croquettes sont bien donc les friandises doivent être pas mal. Mais le prix est ouille, ouille, ouille!


J'ai du relire plusieurs fois pour être sur que je m'étais pas trompée !

----------


## Poupoune 73

moi c'est des copains à mon père qui me les ramènent des states, alors je les paie pas le même prix^^

----------


## Loupiotte21

> moi c'est des copains à mon père qui me les ramènent des states, alors je les paie pas le même prix^^

----------


## captain

bonsoir mes chiens mangent du filet de poulet seché je le coupe en petit bout pour recompenser ma tite louloutte de 4 MOIS

http://www.zoomalia.com/animalerie/f...s-p-21632.html

----------


## Quaraba

Bon alors histoire de changer, j'ai pris pour essayer les friandises "Gartendrops" de chez terra canis.

Aucune viande, beaucoup de fruits (banane, abricot, papayes, pommes, prunes). 

Evidemment, elle adore mais je m'en doutais car elle raffole déjà des pommes. En tout cas, cela sent super bon. Et ce sont des morceaux que l'on peut coincer dans l'os kong. 

Mais bon, je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment une bonne testeuse car elle aime tout ce que je lui présente.

----------


## ben&

ici derniere friandise faites foie secher

----------


## borneo

Les oreilles de porc, les gésiers séchés, les cous de poulet séchés... c'est bien meilleur marché que les friandises habituelles, et probablement plus naturel.

----------


## surmulot

Moi rien dindustriel excepte dentastik et biskrok car ingredients ok non gras ni sale ni sucre. Sinon cest croquettes en recompense. Je bannis os et autres viandes sechees importees de Chine ! Je prefere un tt petit bout de gruyere en dé, occasionnel car fromage pas bon pr les chiens (laitage gras et sale) ou encore petit bout de sausisse ou jambon mais tres occasionnel, aussi en recompense

----------


## Loupiotte21

surmulot, tu es sure que les Dentastix et Biscrok sortent du lot ?

----------


## surmulot

Je lespere !!  jen donne si peu,1/2 jamais un entier ! Les biscuits sont tres secs pas de trace de gras et je nai rien trouve pour les dents a machouiller

----------


## MuzaRègne

J'ai acheté des trucs à la crevette sur Fenril, je suis faible  ::  .

----------


## MuzaRègne

> Dentastix


*Ingrédients :
Aliment complémentaire pour chiens à partir de 4 mois
Céréales, sous-produits d'origine végétale (dont extrait de thé vert déthéiné 0,20% et huile d'eucalyptus 0,06%), viandes et sous-produits animaux, substances minérales (dont tripolyphosphate de sodium 2,4%), extraits de protéines végétales, huile et graisses.
*




> Biscrok


*Ingrédients :
Céréales, viandes et sous-produits animaux (dont poulet 4% dans le biscuit blanc, buf 4% dans le biscuit marron, viandes 4% dans le biscuit rouge), sous-produits d'origine végétale, huiles et graisses, substances minérales, graines, fines herbes.
Additifs par kg : Antioxygènes et conservateurs / additifs nutritionnels : Vit.
A : 5713 Ul, Vit.
E : 57 mg, sulfate de fer monohydraté : 53 mg, acides gras oméga-3 : 605 mg.
Sans colorants ni arômes artificiels.


*

----------


## Quaraba

Ils sont bons les trucs à la crevette?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Je reçois demain normalement, je vous dirai quoi. Après tfaçon avec mes chiens, me demande pourquoi je me donne du mal, ils bouffent n'importe quoi  ::  .

----------


## Loupiotte21

> *Ingrédients :
> Aliment complémentaire pour chiens à partir de 4 mois
> Céréales, sous-produits d'origine végétale (dont extrait de thé vert déthéiné 0,20% et huile d'eucalyptus 0,06%), viandes et sous-produits animaux, substances minérales (dont tripolyphosphate de sodium 2,4%), extraits de protéines végétales, huile et graisses.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Ingrédients :
> Céréales, viandes et sous-produits animaux (dont poulet 4% dans le biscuit blanc, bœuf 4% dans le biscuit marron, viandes 4% dans le biscuit rouge), sous-produits d'origine végétale, huiles et graisses, substances minérales, graines, fines herbes.
> ...


Merci mais ... c'est moche non ?

----------


## Quaraba

Oui, Loupiotte.

----------


## Poupoune 73

ouaip
gosbi propose quand même une alternative bien plus intéressante, niveau compo:
https://www.nourrircommelanature.com...pd347ma27.html

et sur ce même site ou cyno web shop on trouve des friandises à ronger bien plus adaptées à des carnivores (pattes d'agneau notamment)

----------


## MuzaRègne

Bon, reçu les bidules à la crevette ce matin. Mumug n'aime pas, Bacchus ne sait même pas qul goût ça a vu qu'il avale tout rond  ::  .

Du coup Mumug était EXTRÊMEMENT déçu, on reçoit un colis et y'a rien pour lui ! Il a mordillé ma ceinture quand je la sortais du paquet, il a piqué une chaussure de Bacchus parce que ça ressemble plus ou moins à un petit jouet en caoutchouc ... j'ai honte, j'ai pas été à la hauteur, du coup je songe à refaire une commande juste pour avoir un truc pour Mumug  ::

----------


## allysha

Pour mes toutous, je leur donne ça. Ils en raffolent et ça sent super bon

----------


## Pitchoun'

Attention Allysha avec ces friandises faites en Chine, il y a eu des gros soucis...
http://chienmatin.com/alerte-aux-fri...ur-les-chiens/

----------


## Quaraba

Les dental gosbits sont vraiment biens, j'en commande régulièrement.

Muzarégne: je compatis, pauvre Mumug.

----------


## allysha

Ca fait plus d'un an que je leur en donne et ils sont en parfaite santé, dixit le véto ^^poil bien brillant, bons yeux, ...

----------


## Loupiotte21

> Attention Allysha avec ces friandises faites en Chine, il y a eu des gros soucis...
> http://chienmatin.com/alerte-aux-fri...ur-les-chiens/


Ah zut ... J'ai eu ça avec mes points zooplus et ma chienne en est folle !

----------


## Pitchoun'

> ca date de mai, ya-t-il eu des retours depuis pitchou'n ? pepette en a au boeuf egalement
> 
> peut etre etait-ce un lot infecté


Je sais seulement que cela avait fait grand bruit à l'époque. Maintenant dans le doute, je n'achète plus rien fait en Chine.

----------


## allysha

La marque ROCCO vient d'Allemagne et non de Chine.

http://www.matina-gmbh.de/

----------


## Pitchoun'

Oui mais y'avait justement un quiproquo/doute sur la vraie origine.

*EDIT
*Alors la viande de cette marque provient bien de Chine !

"J'ai farfouillé un peu partout sur Internet hier soir. Apparement l'alerte a été donné (ou en recherche) depuis 2007 et sur le dog food advisor un article similaire est apparu en octobre dernier. il dise bien d'éviter toute viande (peu importe marque ou animal) en provenance de *Chine. J'ai pas trouvé le mail de Rocco mais une personne commentant le produit sur zooplus a dit qu'elle les a contacté et qui lui ont dit que ca venait bien de chine mais que leur contrôle à l'allemande était rigoureux. Bon moi je préfère jouer la prudence. Je ne vais plus lui en donner."

http://educationcanine.forumactif.co...hine+friandise
*

----------


## Noemiejude

Je lis que la marque Rocco vient de Chine ... Ohlala, moi qui commande régulièrement leurs filets de poulet séchés !!! 
Bon bah je le saurai maintenant .. j'étais persuadée que ça venait d'Allemagne !
Sinon pour répondre au sujet, ici on donne de la viande séchée, donc poulet, mais aussi tout ce qui est nerfs de boeuf ou encore oreilles de cochons séchées

----------


## allysha

Voila la réponse que j'ai eue de Zooplus

Nous vous remercions de votre message.

Les friandises Rocco sont produites en Chine à base de 100 % de viande (filets). La fabrication des friandises Rocco Chings se déroule en cycle fermé, ce qui signifie que l'élevage et l'abattage des animaux s'effectuent dans la même exploitation. La qualité des denrées transformées est ainsi garantie et aucune marchandise provenant d'un autre fournisseur n'intervient dans le processus de fabrication. Les exploitations sont non seulement certifiées ISO et HACCP, mais elles sont également régulièrement soumises à des contrôles sur place.

De plus, la législation en matière d'importation en Allemagne étant très stricte, elle impose le contrôle des marchandises par des vétérinaires pour vérifier les éventuels ajouts (d'antibiotiques par exemple).

En case questions nous restons à votre disposition.

Cordialement,


Par conséquent, personnellement je continuerai à leur en donner.

----------


## Pitchoun'

En même temps, comment pourrait-ils tenir un autre discours ?  ::

----------


## Noemiejude

Leur réponse est rassurante, mais comme le dit Pitchoun, en même temps ils tiennent forcément ce type de discours vu qu'ils vendent ces produits là ... Quelle galère, ça devient vraiment difficile de choisir le meilleur pour ses loulous !

----------


## allysha

Depuis le temps que je leur en donne quasiment un an maintenant, mes toutous n'ont jamais eu aucun signe de quoi que ce soit .. patraque, vomissement, .... 

Je pense quand même que si c'était toxique, mes chiens auraient eu des symptômes.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je suis tombée sur ça http://www.bioanimal.fr/boutique/nos...s-14-16cm.html
Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## Loupiotte21

Est ce que les friandises Nutrivet sont de bonne qualité ? Merci !

----------


## Quaraba

J'ai déjà essayé mais je n'en reprendrais pas. Je ne parle pas qualité mais c'est mangé en 2 secondes.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Chez nous les friandises c'est en fonction de ce qui n'est plus bon dans le frigo (puisque mon homme ouvre un paquet et estime qu'au bout de 24h c'est périmé ...) donc du jambon blanc et des knakies le plus souvent. Parfois un peu de cervella ou des rillettes. Je leur donne le plus souvent dans un kong pour que ça dure un peu ...
Pas très équilibré je vous l'accorde mais comme pour nous, tant que ce n'est pas donné avec excès et trop régulièrement je ne vois pas où est le mal. 

Sinon je leur donne de temps à autre des oreilles de Porcs que j'achète chez maxi zoo, ils aiment beaucoup.

En ce moment, j'achète des melons et Mitsuki en est raide dingue : donc presque tous les soirs elle a le droit à sa part de melon. Elle préfère ça a toutes les friandises du monde. 

Avant, il m'arrivait de leur donner des dantastix, mais depuis qu'ils sont nourris au BARF ils n'aiment plus.

----------


## borneo

Moi je donne des produits naturels séchés (gésiers, petits poissons) ou bien des rondelles de carottes. Ils adorent.

----------


## Loupiotte21

> J'ai déjà essayé mais je n'en reprendrais pas. Je ne parle pas qualité mais c'est mangé en 2 secondes.


Ok je laisse tomber alors car la mienne est du même gabarit donc elle ne va même pas la sentir passer

----------


## Loupiotte21

Est ce que certains d'entre vous donnent des nerfs de boeuf ? Ça me tente bien mais je ne sais pas si c'est "dangereux" comme friandise ? Merci pour vos avis !

----------


## Loupiotte21

Elle aurait quand même tendance à vite gober ... J'ai lu ici http://aunomduchien.com/gateriessante/ que c'était la friandise la plus sécuritaire, je voulais avoir quelques confirmations. Sachant que ça sera donné sous haute surveillance mais comme ça peut aller très vite.

----------


## Pitchoun'

Oui mais y'avait justement un quiproquo/doute sur la vraie origine.

*EDIT
*Alors la viande de cette marque provient bien de Chine !

"J'ai farfouillé un peu partout sur Internet hier soir. Apparement l'alerte a été donné (ou en recherche) depuis 2007 et sur le dog food advisor un article similaire est apparu en octobre dernier. il dise bien d'éviter toute viande (peu importe marque ou animal) en provenance de *Chine. J'ai pas trouvé le mail de Rocco mais une personne commentant le produit sur zooplus a dit qu'elle les a contacté et qui lui ont dit que ca venait bien de chine mais que leur contrôle à l'allemande était rigoureux. Bon moi je préfère jouer la prudence. Je ne vais plus lui en donner."

http://educationcanine.forumactif.co...hine+friandise
*

----------


## Noemiejude

Je lis que la marque Rocco vient de Chine ... Ohlala, moi qui commande régulièrement leurs filets de poulet séchés !!! 
Bon bah je le saurai maintenant .. j'étais persuadée que ça venait d'Allemagne !
Sinon pour répondre au sujet, ici on donne de la viande séchée, donc poulet, mais aussi tout ce qui est nerfs de boeuf ou encore oreilles de cochons séchées

----------


## allysha

Voila la réponse que j'ai eue de Zooplus

Nous vous remercions de votre message.

Les friandises Rocco sont produites en Chine à base de 100 % de viande (filets). La fabrication des friandises Rocco Chings se déroule en cycle fermé, ce qui signifie que l'élevage et l'abattage des animaux s'effectuent dans la même exploitation. La qualité des denrées transformées est ainsi garantie et aucune marchandise provenant d'un autre fournisseur n'intervient dans le processus de fabrication. Les exploitations sont non seulement certifiées ISO et HACCP, mais elles sont également régulièrement soumises à des contrôles sur place.

De plus, la législation en matière d'importation en Allemagne étant très stricte, elle impose le contrôle des marchandises par des vétérinaires pour vérifier les éventuels ajouts (d'antibiotiques par exemple).

En case questions nous restons à votre disposition.

Cordialement,


Par conséquent, personnellement je continuerai à leur en donner.

----------


## Pitchoun'

En même temps, comment pourrait-ils tenir un autre discours ?  ::

----------


## Noemiejude

Leur réponse est rassurante, mais comme le dit Pitchoun, en même temps ils tiennent forcément ce type de discours vu qu'ils vendent ces produits là ... Quelle galère, ça devient vraiment difficile de choisir le meilleur pour ses loulous !

----------


## allysha

Depuis le temps que je leur en donne quasiment un an maintenant, mes toutous n'ont jamais eu aucun signe de quoi que ce soit .. patraque, vomissement, .... 

Je pense quand même que si c'était toxique, mes chiens auraient eu des symptômes.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je suis tombée sur ça http://www.bioanimal.fr/boutique/nos...s-14-16cm.html
Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## Loupiotte21

Est ce que les friandises Nutrivet sont de bonne qualité ? Merci !

----------


## Quaraba

J'ai déjà essayé mais je n'en reprendrais pas. Je ne parle pas qualité mais c'est mangé en 2 secondes.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Chez nous les friandises c'est en fonction de ce qui n'est plus bon dans le frigo (puisque mon homme ouvre un paquet et estime qu'au bout de 24h c'est périmé ...) donc du jambon blanc et des knakies le plus souvent. Parfois un peu de cervella ou des rillettes. Je leur donne le plus souvent dans un kong pour que ça dure un peu ...
Pas très équilibré je vous l'accorde mais comme pour nous, tant que ce n'est pas donné avec excès et trop régulièrement je ne vois pas où est le mal. 

Sinon je leur donne de temps à autre des oreilles de Porcs que j'achète chez maxi zoo, ils aiment beaucoup.

En ce moment, j'achète des melons et Mitsuki en est raide dingue : donc presque tous les soirs elle a le droit à sa part de melon. Elle préfère ça a toutes les friandises du monde. 

Avant, il m'arrivait de leur donner des dantastix, mais depuis qu'ils sont nourris au BARF ils n'aiment plus.

----------


## borneo

Moi je donne des produits naturels séchés (gésiers, petits poissons) ou bien des rondelles de carottes. Ils adorent.

----------


## Loupiotte21

> J'ai déjà essayé mais je n'en reprendrais pas. Je ne parle pas qualité mais c'est mangé en 2 secondes.


Ok je laisse tomber alors car la mienne est du même gabarit donc elle ne va même pas la sentir passer

----------


## Loupiotte21

Est ce que certains d'entre vous donnent des nerfs de boeuf ? Ça me tente bien mais je ne sais pas si c'est "dangereux" comme friandise ? Merci pour vos avis !

----------


## Loupiotte21

Elle aurait quand même tendance à vite gober ... J'ai lu ici http://aunomduchien.com/gateriessante/ que c'était la friandise la plus sécuritaire, je voulais avoir quelques confirmations. Sachant que ça sera donné sous haute surveillance mais comme ça peut aller très vite.

----------

